# decent price on 9mm



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

just ordered 1k

https://www.slickguns.com/product/1...mm-115-gr-fmj-214-shipped-after-coupon-16cave


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just placed an order. Thanks for the heads up Mike.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Talking about ammo prices. Anyone use the Ammunition Store in Massillon.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I've been buying from https://www.freedommunitions.com/ Cheap, occasionally offer free shipping (right now) or a sale %5 off, delivery can be slow (10 days) when they run good deals, but cheapest around. 1000 rounds of 9mm 115gr FMJ RN brass new is $206.30 to your door. Their 45 is about $270. It looks good and all goes bang.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

ohiojmj said:


> I've been buying from https://www.freedommunitions.com/ Cheap, occasionally offer free shipping (right now) or a sale %5 off, delivery can be slow (10 days) when they run good deals, but cheapest around. 1000 rounds of 9mm 115gr FMJ RN brass new is $206.30 to your door. Their 45 is about $270. It looks good and all goes bang.


I "roll my own" (reload), and save a bunch on shooting. 9mm is not the biggest savings, but 45acp, 38spl, 357, and rifle ammo saves a lot by reloading. The even bigger advantage is when the scares start, ammo becomes hard to find, and you can still make more.

I don't cast my own bullets, but I buy primers, powder, and bullets and still can beat ammo prices by 40% or more, depending on caliber, plus, I can shoot more and not go broke. LOL

I reload 45acp with 200 grain bullets at about $ .12/per round.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I haven't got into reloading yet, so I'm just stocking in case of a run on ammo in case the ugly occurs in the fall. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

ohiojmj said:


> I haven't got into reloading yet, so I'm just stocking in case of a run on ammo in case the ugly occurs in the fall.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Good decision on stocking.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Lakes Outdoor Supply in NE Ohio has 100 rounds of Winchester 9mm Luger for $19.99 in latest flyer.............


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

powrguy said:


> I "roll my own" (reload), and save a bunch on shooting. 9mm is not the biggest savings, but 45acp, 38spl, 357, and rifle ammo saves a lot by reloading. The even bigger advantage is when the scares start, ammo becomes hard to find, and you can still make more.
> 
> I don't cast my own bullets, but I buy primers, powder, and bullets and still can beat ammo prices by 40% or more, depending on caliber, plus, I can shoot more and not go broke. LOL
> 
> I reload 45acp with 200 grain bullets at about $ .12/per round.


how do you figure .12 cents per round. the best i can do for a 44mag is 1.00 per shot.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

one3 said:


> how do you figure .12 cents per round. the best i can do for a 44mag is 1.00 per shot.


Powder .015, primer .03, brass zero (range pickup), bullets .07 and sometimes slightly cheaper when free shipping, or found locally on Armslist, etc.


----------

